# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Παλιός δέκτης Beam Electronics

## Karny

Καλησπέρα παιδιά..Ψάχνοντας στην αποθήκη βρήκα έναν παλιό αποκωδικοποιητή που είχε πάρει ο πατέρας μου για τα τότε ψηφιακά της ερτ.. http://www.beamelectronics.gr/tuner_terrestrial_gr.html Το ερώτημα είναι αν μπορεί να γίνει καμιά πατέντα (software ή hardware) να πιάσει τα mpeg4 που παίζουν τώρα.Τον σύνδεσα για πλάκα, βρίσκει τα κανάλια και παίζει μόνο τον ήχο..

----------


## apavlidis

Λίγο δύσκολο. Λες ότι είναι mpeg2. Ρώτα στην αντιπροσωπεία, μήπως και υπάρχει κάποια αναβάθμιση λογισμικού

----------


## GeorgeZ

"Forget it Gianis!"  Τόσο κατηγορηματικά δεν είναι εφικτό.

----------

